# Favorite Book?



## JalsN

Which is your favorite book?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Impossible.  Too many.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

So many to choose from...

*****CHUCKLE*****




...it would take pages upon pages to list them all.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Here are a few good books to curl up with during a dark and stormy night when the power is out.  





















If you haven't read the last two, they dwarf all film versions.


----------



## Hossfly

Exodus by Leon Uris

Chesapeake by James Michener


Top 2 among hundreds.


----------



## OldLady

If I HAD to choose one book to take on a desert island for the rest of my life, it would be 
Go Down Moses by William Faulkner.
But there are lots of others I'd miss.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Worlds best seller for centuries.


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Weatherman2020

My library currently has over 4,000 books.  Move day will be fun.


----------



## Peach

Wise Blood, Memoirs of a Survivor, One Hundred Years of Solitude, and too many more to list.....Sanctuary, The Rise and Fall of The Third Reich, To Kill A Mockingbird, etc., etc.


----------



## Dalia

Weatherman2020 said:


> My library currently has over 4,000 books.  Move day will be fun.


I have a lot of book myself too, maybe 100 or more but it is true that when i did move before i got rid of some of my book i keep those the one i prefer.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Dalia said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My library currently has over 4,000 books.  Move day will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of book myself too, maybe 100 or more but it is true that when i did move before i got rid of some of my book i keep those the one i prefer.
Click to expand...

Good books are like friends.


----------



## OldLady

Peach said:


> Wise Blood, Memoirs of a Survivor, One Hundred Years of Solitude, and too many more to list.....Sanctuary, The Rise and Fall of The Third Reich, To Kill A Mockingbird, etc., etc.


If you liked One Hundred Years of Solitude, you might like Song of Solomon by Toni Morrison.  Great book.


----------



## Dalia

Weatherman2020 And some of them have memory The Emma book i remember when  the first time I read this book. a trip to mexico in an overwhelming heat and I was in my air-conditioned room to discover this talented author who is Jane Austen.


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## skye

Not one favorite book lol

Hundred of favorite bookS    (we are talking paper books here, yes?)

For starters  "A Movable Feast" by Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Walden   - Henry David Thoreaux -


----------



## Peach

OldLady said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wise Blood, Memoirs of a Survivor, One Hundred Years of Solitude, and too many more to list.....Sanctuary, The Rise and Fall of The Third Reich, To Kill A Mockingbird, etc., etc.
> 
> 
> 
> If you liked One Hundred Years of Solitude, you might like Song of Solomon by Toni Morrison.  Great book.
Click to expand...


Thanks, and thanks for reminding me of Notes on a Native Son, The Fire Next Time, and Their Eyes Were Watching God.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta




----------



## Billy_Kinetta

And about anything by Jorge Luis Borges.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## AVISSSER

-King-Talisman
-Nova-American Collapse Series
-Sedaris-When You Are Engulfed In Flames
-TC  Boyle-Greasy Lake and Other SS


----------



## SeaGal

Hossfly said:


> Exodus by Leon Uris
> 
> Chesapeake by James Michener
> 
> 
> Top 2 among hundreds.



Exodus ranks high among my favorites also...as does the author.  I've read almost every book Leon Uris had published.  When I find an author I like I tend to read as many of their works as possible.  Michener is up there on my favorite author list, as is Tom Clancy and Dean Koontz.   Very few Koontz novels have I missed - with Watchers and Lightning among those I've read numerous times.


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
My favorite is a series of sci-fi books; Dune, Dune Messiah, Children of Dune, God Emperor of Dune, Heretics of Dune, and Chapterhouse: Dune. I only consider these series of books to be canon, Frank Herbert.


----------

